# Donating Meat



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

I am new to North Dakota and I was wondering if there are any places in North Dakota or Minnesota that I can donate a whole elk carcass to? I have heard of states that donate their deer harvest to local food banks. I have two elk tags this fall (in Colorado) but only can eat one elk a year and I want to help reduce the overpopulated elk herd by harvesting another elk.
If there is a place how am I legally able to donate the meat, signed paper, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Just shoot what you can eat.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

let me know when you get it back here and i could meet you to pick it up.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll take some! :beer:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

What they said...

Mmmm...

Carcass...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

tilley said:


> Just shoot what you can eat.


Yup just let the other elk get over populated and inbread. As for the humans that can eat that meat I guess frack them and tell them to get a job?

To the OP. I do not know where to send you. I would call the Game and fish. They are dinks but they know. Well most of the time they do.

Contrary to popular belief, Chuck Norris, not the box jellyfish of northern Australia, is the most venomous creature on earth. Within 3 minutes of being bitten, a human being experiences the following symptoms: fever, blurred vision, beard rash, tightness of the jeans, and the feeling of being repeatedly kicked through a car windshield.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I would call the Game and fish. They are dinks but they know.


I guess it takes one to know one! :eyeroll:


----------



## meelosh (Feb 11, 2012)

I know that the processing plant in Casselton accepted whole deer to process for the Fargo soup kitchens. Don't know much more than that.


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is a link to the Sportsmen Against Hunger Program in North Dakota. 
http://www.capnd.org/sahprogram/


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks, i am assuming that i would have to pay for the processing of the animal before it is donated?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Savage260 said:


> > I would call the Game and fish. They are dinks but they know.
> 
> 
> I guess it takes one to know one! :eyeroll:


lol You must be one also and I will say it to your face.

My proof is they just make up rules that they want. Like the 50bmg rule. Aparently it allows you to shoot too far. I guess shooting a 300WM at 1,500 is ok.

Way to take my quote out of context. :eyeroll:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

To my face? REALLY??? 
Ha ha ha ha ha ha........oh,man, I had to take a moment to wipe the tears from my eyes and stop laughing so hard! I know a number of guys on here that will really get a kick out of that comment! What are you 5 years old???

How was that taken out of context? You said they were dinks. Really no other way to go with that one.

Not every one is as amazing as you think you are, so the G&F does what they can with what they have. Deal with it and stop crying!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Zoo's take game animals and they do not charge you. In some cases it can be tax deductible. Some have specific rules on what can be used and how it is prepped. I used to donate all my road kills. So for those who hit a deer you can always donate that deer to the zoos or let it lay that I what I do.

Two for the zoo.

Most people have 23 pairs of chromosomes. Chuck Norris has 72... and they're all poisonous.
Chuck Norris drives an ice cream truck covered in human skulls.


----------

